# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Tandprothese

## prinses ninja

Kan iemand mij raad geven. Ik heb na een wortelonsteking mijn ondertanden moeten laten trekken; nu raad de tandarts en ook het labo een prothese aan in een metalen skelet.Zou veel vaster in de mond zitten.
Nu is mijn vraag: heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? ik denk ook aan mijn gezondheid, steeds metaal - kobalt in de mond.
Het is bewezen dat sommige metalen kankerverwekkend zijn.
Tandarts zegt dat deze stof veilig is. Maar ik heb mijn twijfels.
Bedankt voor eventuele reacties
Prinses Ninja

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Over de stoffen waar het van gebouwd is weet ik niet veel,
Wel dat de Prothese maar voor een klein deel wordt vergoed door bepaalde zorgverzekeringen. Het advies voor mn moeder was ook zo'n prothese maar moest zelf dik €800,- betalen...
De post is al van een hele tijd terug, dus ik ben wel benieuwd of je de prothese uiteindelijk genomen hebt ja of nee?

Groetjes,

----------

